# Windows Vista und die allgemeinen Programmiertools



## vollmi

Hi zusammen

Da mir zu meinem Notebook grad n Updategutschein für Windows Vista Buisness reingeflattert ist. Wollt ich mal fragen.

Hat einer von euch schon Step7 5.3, Protool, SaiaPG5 und co auf einem Vista System aufgesetzt?

Funktioniert das, gabs Probleme?

mfG René


----------



## Unregistrierter gast

vollmi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Da mir zu meinem Notebook grad n Updategutschein für Windows Vista Buisness reingeflattert ist. Wollt ich mal fragen.
> 
> Hat einer von euch schon Step7 5.3, Protool, SaiaPG5 und co auf einem Vista System aufgesetzt?
> 
> Funktioniert das, gabs Probleme?
> 
> mfG René




IMHO sind noch *keine *SIMATIC - Programme für VISTA Freigegeben.

Wird aber sicher bald kommen.


----------



## lorenz2512

hallo,
nicht mal windows xp pro 64, funzt mit step7 v5.4. anzeige beim installieren" unterstützt dieses betriebssystem nicht"


----------



## MSB

Die Frage ist eher,
ob man zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt schon Interesse haben sollte im Produktivbereich
die neue Bunti-Klicki Version von Microsoft einzusetzen, von den bei Siemens essentiellen Freigaben mal abgesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle

Ich würd mal lieber drauf verzichten, es reicht ja schon WinCCFlex als Performencebremse, unter Vista brauchste dafür ja dann vielleicht 4 GByte RAM. Am Besten fände ich, wenn Vista gar keiner kauft, wer braucht das denn wirklich??? Aber das sind fromme Wünsche.


----------



## lorenz2512

hallo,
@ ralle: genau da soll man den betatester spielen und noch für bezahlen, kann man sich noch an die ersten xp versionen erinnern:twisted: , wofür den ganzen schnickschnack schneller laden schreiben sie, kennt einer noch dos oder c64 oder atari,amiga keine windowsgedenkminute.


----------



## Tobi P.

Brauchen tut das keiner. Aber es ist ja neu und damit besser als "der alte Kram", also installiert man es auch möglichst sofort :twisted:
Ich kenn einige Leute, die sich sofort auf das Zeug gestürzt haben. Auf die Frage, ob denn ihr altes System nicht mehr lief oder ob sie unzufrieden damit waren, gab es nur kollektives Schulterzucken.
Ich sach da nur "Never touch a running system!" Ist vor allem mir als Serverbetreiber ganz besonders wichtig 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ ralle: genau da soll man den betatester spielen und noch für bezahlen, kann man sich noch an die ersten xp versionen erinnern:twisted: , wofür den ganzen schnickschnack schneller laden schreiben sie, kennt einer noch dos oder c64 oder atari,amiga keine windowsgedenkminute.



Mein reden.
Also ich würde den Vista kram erstmal aus den Kinderkrankheiten kommen lassen.
Vista selber schon von "Spiekinder" gehört das sie anfangs schön Probleme hatten wo sie ihr Netzwerk selber konfigurieren wollten.
Ansonst.
Hab auch nicht gleich habenwill geschrien wo ein neues Windowas raus kam.
Amiga, C16, DOS 6.22 mit Windoof 3.11.
Die Probleme waren Anfangs bei Win 95 da kam dann Win 98 das leif in meinen Augen Windowsbekannt stabiel bis die Se rauskam.
Dann das 2000er hab ich anfangs ignoriert und erst vor 5 Jahren gekauft.
Wo die Programme wie Step7 5.3, Ets3, Elcom drauf sind der Laptop muß immernoch trotz P4 M.
Umstieg endlich mal aufs XP war vor 2 Jahren.
Also ich selbst werde erst auf Vista umsteigen wenn ein Rechner nichtmehr ohne kann.
Und das Siemens schon immer wählerisch war würde ich auch erstmal abwarten bis die Zertifizierung raus ist oder wenn möglich im Dualbetrieb fahren, also für die Vorhandenen Programme weiterhin XP und mal Testweise dann auf Vista.


----------



## mr__mines

Genau so schauts bei mir auch aus; (Ausser C64)

Ich mach auch beim OFFICE nicht bei jedem Wechsel mit.
Und bei Hi-Graph auch nicht ...

So long MR.


----------



## knabi

Hat man denn eigentlich bei Rechnerneukauf noch eine andere Wahl? Gibt's denn XP noch zu kaufen bzw. Systeme mit XP  ?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle

Doch, XP gibt es noch. War ja bisher auch oft so, daß bei einem PC von der Stange XP Home drauf war und man das XP Prof. extra gekauft hat.


----------



## nade

Also bei einem nicht von der Stange PC hab ich noch immer die Wahl gehabt zwichen "blank" oder mit bei dem lezten "XP" entscheiden können. Zudem ist ein PC nicht an ein Betriebssys gekoppelt, esseiden man kauft ihn bei ALDI oder ProMArkt oder co.


----------



## OHGN

nade schrieb:


> Zudem ist ein PC nicht an ein Betriebssys gekoppelt, esseiden man kauft ihn bei ALDI oder ProMArkt oder co.


So ist es!
Bis jetzt habe ich mich sogar erfolgreich um XP herumdrücken können.
Bei mir tut immer noch Win 2000 SP4 seinen Dienst.:sc2: 

.


----------



## Flinn

*Jau*




Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> IMHO sind noch *keine *SIMATIC - Programme für VISTA Freigegeben.


 
Das stimmt. Jedoch konnte man in der Vergangenheit schon häufig monatelang (oder mehrere Jahre) warten, bis Siemens bestimmte Produkte für ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem freigegeben hat. Nichtsdestotrotz liefen einige dieser Produkte aber von Anfang an einwandfrei auf dem neuen BS. War halt nur nicht von Siemens getestet und somit noch nicht offiziell freigegeben. Also, wenn man Forschungsdrang und Zeit hat, dann sollte man es testen. Letzteres habe ich allerdings selten...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## zotos

Ich wollte ja auch XP überspringen... nutze noch Win2000 aber so wie es aussieht ist Vista ein noch ein viel größeres Resourcen Monster... ich war sooo.. naiv ;o(


----------



## vollmi

zotos schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch XP überspringen... nutze noch Win2000 aber so wie es aussieht ist Vista ein noch ein viel größeres Resourcen Monster... ich war sooo.. naiv ;o(



Tröste dich, wer hätte gedacht das man mal einen 3D Beschleuniger für ein Betriebssystem braucht.

Und jetzt liegen ja schon die ersten Physikbeschleunigerkarten in den Regalen. Das nächste Windows wird vermutlich explodierende Menüs (oder Bluescreens) haben so das man auch Physikbeschleunigerkarten braucht.

mfG René


----------



## OHGN

zotos schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch XP überspringen... nutze noch Win2000 aber so wie es aussieht ist Vista ein noch ein viel größeres Resourcen Monster... ich war sooo.. naiv ;o(


Überspringen wird da nicht viel nützen. Man kann es nur herauszögern so lange es geht. Die Microsoft- Betriebssysteme werden mit jeder neuen Version noch größere Resourcen- Monster.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das noch so weiter geht, weil "industrietauglich" ist dieser ganze Microsoft- Schrott schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Tobi P.

zotos schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch XP überspringen... nutze noch Win2000



Tja, das hat mein Chef auch gedacht. Deshalb hatte ich letztens ein Notebook mit Win2k Serviepack 4 dabei und hab unterwegs noch ne Software beim Großhändler abgeholt, die ich dringend beim Kunden brauchte. Stell dir mal meine Überraschung vor, als mir das Setup verkündete "Das verwendete Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt. Unterstützte Betriebssysteme: Windows 2000 ab Servicepack 4, Windows XP Home Edition, Windows XP Professional" Warum sich das Proggi trotz installiertem SP4  nicht installieren liess, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Auf meinem eigenen Notebook mit XP Pro läuft das Setup und das Proggi (ich besitze diese Software nämlich auch selbst) problemlos.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos

Tobi P. schrieb:


> T... Deshalb hatte ich letztens ein Notebook mit Win2k Serviepack 4 dabei ... Stell dir mal meine Überraschung vor, als mir das Setup verkündete "Das verwendete Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt. Unterstützte Betriebssysteme: Windows 2000 ab Servicepack 4, Windows XP Home Edition, Windows XP Professional" Warum sich das Proggi trotz installiertem SP4  nicht installieren liess, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel...



Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? 

[ ] Winzigweich ist schei...e 
[ ] Win2000 ist nun schon ganz schön alt
[ ] Man muss machen was Winzigweich will und wann es Winzigweich will


----------



## vollmi

zotos schrieb:


> Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
> 
> [ ] Winzigweich ist schei...e
> [ ] Win2000 ist nun schon ganz schön alt
> [ ] Man muss machen was Winzigweich will und wann es Winzigweich will



[X] Winzigweich ist schei...e 
[X] Win2000 ist nun schon ganz schön alt
[X] Man muss machen was Winzigweich will und wann es Winzigweich

[X] Jeden Tag steht ein Dummkopf auf.
[X] Ich bin leider Einer davon. *grml*


----------



## HDD

hi,
mein sohn hat einen neuen Rechner mit Vista Home Premium.
Also da läuft nichts technisches. S7 klar ist ja ne Home version.Logosoft
lässt sich installieren läuft nicht. Protool light falsches BS. Ich nutze zu hause CAD22WIN das läuft unter 95 98 win2000 XP home prof aber nicht unter Vista. Danach hatte ich keine lust mehr. 

HDD


----------



## Tobi P.

zotos schrieb:


> Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?




Soll heissen, dass man neue Betriebssysteme leider nicht immer ignorieren kann. Ich bin auch ne ganze Weile bei Win2000 geblieben, aber irgendwann ging das einfach nicht mehr.
XP Pro bleibt jetzt so lange drauf, wie es geht. Danach steht wohl oder übel wieder ein Update auf was immer dann gerade stabil läuft an.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Industrieservic

Step7 Microwin läuft mit SP5 unter Vista!
Mein Chef hat mir einen neuen Labtop gekauft mit Vista. Ich wollte Win2000 drauf spielen aber für die eingebaute Hardware sind keine Treiber für ältere Versionen verfügbar. Nun muss ich mich mit Vista und Siemens rumschlagen!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast

Industrieservic schrieb:


> Ich wollte Win2000 drauf spielen aber für die eingebaute Hardware sind keine Treiber für ältere Versionen verfügbar.



Das kann ich garnicht so recht glauben.


----------



## Human

Ich habe mir mal die Beta von Windows Vista angetan, allein die Spiele, die dabei waren haben glaube ich deutlich gezeigt, auf welches Niveau Microsoft baut: Kindergarten!


----------



## zotos

Industrieservic schrieb:


> Step7 Microwin läuft mit SP5 unter Vista!
> Mein Chef hat mir einen neuen Labtop gekauft mit Vista. Ich wollte Win2000 drauf spielen aber für die eingebaute Hardware sind keine Treiber für ältere Versionen verfügbar. Nun muss ich mich mit Vista und Siemens rumschlagen!




Also IMHO wäre dann doch XP ein guter Zwischenschritt.

Wenn Win2k die Hardware nicht unterstützt und Vista die Software würde ich zuerst mal zu WinXP-profesional greifen.


----------



## o.s.t.

aus gegebenen Anlass (bald neuer Laptop erforderlich) habe ich mal ne mail an den Siemens Support geschrieben bezüglich Stand ihrer internen Test mit den S7 Programmiertools und Windows Vista.
Hier die offizielle Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> 
> in Bezug auf Ihre Anfrage können wir Ihnen heute noch keine Aussage zur Kompatibilität von STEP 7 mit Windows Vista machen.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß
> ..............
> 
> SIEMENS AG
> A&D AS CS3 KM - Knowledge Management
> Gleiwitzer Strasse 555, 90475 Nuernberg-Moorenbrunn


o.s.t.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Step7 V5.5 wird für Vista freigegeben sein - und wenn das erschienen ist (Datum noch unbekannt) zieht WinCC flexible 2007 (Datum ebenfalls noch unbekannt) nach.

In beiden Fällen keine Unterstützung für 64bit geplant...

MicroWin ist glaube ich jetzt schon in der neuesten Version freigegeben (hab ich aber nicht [mehr])

Ich bleibe ebenfalls noch eine Weile bei XP Pro da 1.) in nächster Zeit keine neue Hardware ansteht und ich beim Wechsel auf XP auch bis nach dem ersten Service Pack gewartet habe, und 2.) ich mit meinem jetzigen Zeug eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin.

Ich hatte neulich was an einem Windows 2000 Rechner zu tun und bereue es eigentlich nicht daß ich XP habe...

Vista wird für uns hier nur als Business Edition in Frage kommen, auf die Spiele kann ich verzichten und man wird es sich genau so zurechtbiegen können wie XP auch - also keine Panik. Und die komische Oberfläche kann man doch auch weitestgehend deaktivieren so viel ich gehört habe.

Wenn dann ein entsprechender PC im Einsatz ist hat es wahrscheinlich sogar noch Vorteile da z.B. für XP erst jetzt kürzlich Updates veröffentlicht wurden um Mehrkernprozessoren effektiver zu nutzen - für Windows 2000 wird so was nicht mehr kommen (eigentlich klar). Und bei noch neuerer Hardware wird es mit XP genau so gehen...

Die Automobilindustrie macht ja auch keine Nachrüstsätze mit neuer Technologie für ältere Autos - da heißts auch wer es will muss schon einen neuen Wagen kaufen.


----------



## Medical

Industrieservic schrieb:


> Step7 Microwin läuft mit SP5 unter Vista!
> Mein Chef hat mir einen neuen Labtop gekauft mit Vista. Ich wollte Win2000 drauf spielen aber für die eingebaute Hardware sind keine Treiber für ältere Versionen verfügbar. Nun muss ich mich mit Vista und Siemens rumschlagen!


Sicher? Wie hast du das denn zum laufen gebracht? Welche Einstellungen hast du denn vorgenommen bezüglich Kompatibilitätsmodus, etc.? - Ich habe bisher erfolglos versucht es zum laufen zu bringen, egal ob die "normale" Version oder das SP5, Vista sagt mir immer, daß das Programm nicht mehr funktioniert. der TD-Designer und der S7-200-Explorer tun aber???


----------



## rs-plc-aa

*Moment mal...*

... welche Vista Version hast du denn ?

Vista ist nicht gleich Vista, genauso wie bei XP die Home-Edition nicht unterstützt wurde (ausser bei Logo / Micro-Win glaube ich).

Darauf ist nach wie vor zu achten !


----------



## Medical

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ... welche Vista Version hast du denn ?
> 
> Vista ist nicht gleich Vista, genauso wie bei XP die Home-Edition nicht unterstützt wurde (ausser bei Logo / Micro-Win glaube ich).
> 
> Darauf ist nach wie vor zu achten !


Vista Home Premium, die war bei dem Notebook dabei.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ich hab mal (für dich) etwas bei Siemens gesucht, aber zum Thema Vista sieht´s da noch sehr mau aus...

Ich kann einfach die Info nicht mehr finden wo ich das her hatte daß MicroWin jetzt schon freigegeben sein soll / so gut wie ist  (deshalb schrieb ich vorsichtshalber "glaube ich"  - zu dem habe ich es nicht im Einsatz)

Der SP5 für die MW v4 ist einer der neuesten Downloads - und selbst da steht nichts bei daß es dann Vista kompatibel ist...

Du wirst wohl anrufen müssen um das zu klären...

Oder (-runtergeladen hast du es ja schon-) schau mal in der "LiesMichBitteVorher-Datei" ob da ein Hinweis zu finden ist...


----------



## o.s.t.

> STEP 7 ist ab V5.4+SP3 bzw. STEP 7 Professional 2006 SR3 für Windows *Vista Ultimate, Business und Enterprise freigegeben*


quelle: http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TM5NTExMDUA_18734363_FAQ/STEP7_Compatibility_de.pdf

o.s.t.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

wo steht das???

In der Ganzen Tabelle ist nicht einmal das Wort "Vista" zu finden...

Verwechselst du das vielleicht mit Win2003? (=Server)


----------



## hovonlo

Das steht gleich auf der ersten Seite des PDFs. Allerdings STEP 7 V5.4 + *SP3* ! Ich kenn' bisher aber nur SP2 ....

Da hat Siemens wohl einen Blick in die Zukunft riskiert.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ah, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen...

Das heißt also daß die die sich auf das Abenteuer Vista so schnell einlassen wollen mit dem SP3 erlöst sind (so bald es verfügbar ist)

Das kann wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern da auch Siemens darauf reagieren muss da derzeit die meisten Business PCs schon mit Vista ausgeliefert werden.

Nur hat die Sache wahrscheinlich den Haken daß immer nur die neueste Version eines Tools freigegeben wird, z.B. WinCC flexible wird dann bald nachziehen - nicht aber ProTool!

Darüber muss man sich im klaren sein.

Bei Eplan ist das ja ähnlich - die können so jetzt (als Geschenk von Microsoft) Ihre Eplan5 Kunden besser und einfacher auf die P8 zwingen...

Wir haben hier erst ende letzten Jahres vollständig auf XP+sp2 umgestellt -> und das wird wohl noch eine Weile so bleiben - wobei da noch das SP3 kommen wird bei welchem man dann auch wieder aufpassen muss.


----------



## maxi

*Windows Vista kommt mir vor wie Windows ME!*

Das war auch so nötig für einen Menschen wie ein Kropf!
steigerte jedoch die Verwenung von Win2000, sogar im Zockerbereich, sehr.


----------



## maxi

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen...
> 
> Das heißt also daß die die sich auf das Abenteuer Vista so schnell einlassen wollen mit dem SP3 erlöst sind (so bald es verfügbar ist)
> 
> Das kann wohl auch nicht mehr lange dauern da auch Siemens darauf reagieren muss da derzeit die meisten Business PCs schon mit Vista ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Nur hat die Sache wahrscheinlich den Haken daß immer nur die neueste Version eines Tools freigegeben wird, z.B. WinCC flexible wird dann bald nachziehen - nicht aber ProTool!
> 
> Darüber muss man sich im klaren sein.
> 
> Bei Eplan ist das ja ähnlich - die können so jetzt (als Geschenk von Microsoft) Ihre Eplan5 Kunden besser und einfacher auf die P8 zwingen...
> 
> Wir haben hier erst ende letzten Jahres vollständig auf XP+sp2 umgestellt -> und das wird wohl noch eine Weile so bleiben - wobei da noch das SP3 kommen wird bei welchem man dann auch wieder aufpassen muss.


 
Protool kannst du einfach über eine VM laufen lassen.
Bei WinCC und PCS kann ich  aber gänzlich davon abraten, habe ich mal getestet, das legt dann selbst bei direkten CPU Zuweisungen das beste Notebook lahm.


----------

